# A Gallow sense of Humor - My dealing with stressors



## Popurhedoff (18 May 2013)

Good day,

I recently wrote this after the recent VIED in Kabul which claimed the lives of 2 American soldier, 4 American contractors and 9 civilians and the 2 VIED's that claimed another 9 civilians and wounded 70 in Kandahar.  I had the same sense of humor while I was in the Military and I think it still can pertain to Military members today.  With the picture below I thought I was void of emotion and this caused me to reflect of how I deal with things.

A gallow sense of humor...

 Everyone deals with death, injury and strife in different ways, most tend to show their emotions. I have been told that at times I have a gallow sense of humor, this caused me to reflect on how I deal with things.

 I work in a dangerous area of the world, with that at anytime I can become pink mist. The lives of hundreds of people depend on me to keep them safe from very bad people with very bad intentions. I don't have the Big Green Machine to support me.  I, with my men are on our own.

 I am armed 24/7, when I am asleep my pistol is next to my bed, when my door was un expectantly opened recently by a workman to do maintenance, I immediately drew my pistol and leveled it in his face without thinking, pure reaction to a perceived threat in this hostile environment. 

 As a PSD, I have more than a few stressors in my daily life and I use humor to deal with it. A dark humor, it my mechanism for dealing with these things. Its not that I don't care, its not that I don't feel grief, its not that I don't have any compassion for our lost brothers, it is my coping device.

 A lot of people depend on me and us to make the right decisions, to keep us all alive, and by having a gallow/dark sense of humor we are able function normally in this environment regardless of the stressors.

 I hope this gives the readers a little insight into how some of us deal with things.







Cheers
Pop


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2013)

Thanks for sharing insights from your side of the gun sight - stay safe.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2013)

That about sums it up. Good insights.


----------

